# Seeds without males?



## ross.limited (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi to all!

Today is my harvest day. White widow 10 weeks blooming everything went smooth and nice without any problems. But now I am very confused and even amazed. Some of the very lowest buds have seeds! There haven't been any males of hermies in the growing room ever! I just found this article is it correct? If this thread has been discussed before here I apologize but couldn't find anything. Here is the quotation:_Apomixis_, or the production of viable seeds without pollination, is the botanical version of what in animals is called _parthenocarpy_. These seeds are produced from flowers, just as regular seeds are, but no pollen is involved. The plants grown from such seeds are perfect clones of the original plant. Mangosteen, a tropical fruit (see thumbnail at right) produces apomictic seeds within some of the segments of the fruit. The common dandelion (_Taraxacum_) produces many apomictic seeds as well. What scientists would really like to know, though, is how this ability can be induced or triggered in other plants that do not produce such seeds.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting article man. You sure there were no hermies at all?? They have been known to bury themselves deep into buds before, maybe 1 slipped by you. 

Either that, the parthenocarpy thing, or you have virgin mary plants... LOL.


----------



## ross.limited (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi hugs,

Thanks for the fast one!!! Well I think it is funny too but I don't know what to do to lough or to cry LOL kidding. The thing is that I grow very small garden only for private use. I did have 3 feminized WW from Nirvana. But as a learner i wanted to try everything that is why I started harvesting early with the first one cut about a month in flower. I know it is a thing not to do when growing but wanted to see how the effect develops with the maturity. Anyway that is why I don't think that there has been a hermie. Do you thing that i sholud empty the room and rub it out very carefully before my next grow? Sorry for the bad English


----------



## ross.limited (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the arcticle in full

hXXp://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/1752/


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 3, 2010)

Ross - I've had  few male flowers slip by also resulting in seeded lower buds. I'm willing to bet the experiments may have induced a little stress. 

Always clean the box between grows - always. Best of luck

interesting art. - thanks


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea man I would make it a regular to always clean out your grow room when it's empty, plants can get sick too and if there was any naners that opened it only takes one piece of pollen on one pistil to make a seed. 

Now to start off lets talk about the fem seed you have. IMHO I would stay away from them. All fem seed come from a hermied plant, that's just how they are made, and the seeds will be an exact genetic match of the hermied mother plant so it can become more likely that all your fem seeds could hermie on you. I've even read people getting males in their batches of fem seeds before. Plus it's just weird when we try and mess with the genetics of a plant, some things we should just leave alone.

Since you said you want to learn a lot on the subject their is a very detailed sticky in the "Propagation" board that talks about getting 90-95 percent females out of a regular batch of seeds. 

Also don't ever hesitate to throughly check your plant for pollen cases especially during weeks 3-5 of vegging when plants start to show sex. And man If you ever think you might have something wrong or things don't look right, take some pics of it and post them on the forum so experienced growers can help you out, everyone is here to help. 

Happy growing to ya


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

You either had a hermie or a male plant.....I would disinfect grow room when done.


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2010)

ross.limited said:
			
		

> Hi to all!
> 
> Today is my harvest day. White widow 10 weeks blooming everything went smooth and nice without any problems. But now I am very confused and even amazed. Some of the very lowest buds have seeds! There haven't been any males of hermies in the growing room ever! I just found this article is it correct? If this thread has been discussed before here I apologize but couldn't find anything. Here is the quotation:_Apomixis_, or the production of viable seeds without pollination, is the botanical version of what in animals is called _parthenocarpy_. These seeds are produced from flowers, just as regular seeds are, but no pollen is involved. The plants grown from such seeds are perfect clones of the original plant. Mangosteen, a tropical fruit (see thumbnail at right) produces apomictic seeds within some of the segments of the fruit. The common dandelion (_Taraxacum_) produces many apomictic seeds as well. What scientists would really like to know, though, is how this ability can be induced or triggered in other plants that do not produce such seeds.



I think the probability of a staminate flower or two, escaping your discovery, is far more likely than an (Apomixis).  IMO it is impossible for you to determine, without any doubt, that there were no hermie/staminate flowers. "_Especially_" since femminised seeds are involved.


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2010)

Occam's razor...the simplest explanation, tends to be the best.


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2010)

you most probably had a hermie, no big deal now, dump the seeds, they have hermie genes. clean the room walls and everything, spray the room with water bleach, pollen dies on contact with water


----------



## emuman (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> ....All fem seed come from a hermied plant, that's just how they are made, and the seeds will be an exact genetic match of the hermied mother plant.....


 
is this fact? or what


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

emuman said:
			
		

> is this fact? or what



I'm not pulling this stuff out my butt man lol. you could prob find this info somewhere else on the forum, check the breeding threads if you want to know more.


----------



## emuman (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> I'm not pulling this stuff out my butt man lol. you could prob find this info somewhere else on the forum, check the breeding threads if you want to know more.


seriously 
so... if I have a hermie that pollinates its self, the resulting seeds will be an "exact genetic match" of the original plant?

I was always told, the only way to get an exact genetic match is to clone?


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2010)

emuman said:
			
		

> seriously
> so... if I have a hermie that pollinates its self, the resulting seeds will be an "exact genetic match" of the original plant?
> 
> I was always told, the only way to get an exact genetic match is to clone?


the resulting seeds will be 'even more' likely to hermie. They will "resemble" the mother plant in that aspect.. You have 'selectively' bred _for_ that un-desirable characteristic.  
"Hermies procreate hermies".......


----------



## warfish (Mar 4, 2010)

emuman said:
			
		

> seriously
> so... if I have a hermie that pollinates its self, the resulting seeds will be an "exact genetic match" of the original plant?
> 
> I was always told, the only way to get an exact genetic match is to clone?


 
emuman, the exact genetic copy of a plant from seed can come from the anomoly explained in the article that was linked, not from a hermied plant.


----------

